# Ibanez Montage???



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

whats the Deal with these things? Has anyone gotten one?

I ran across them at DCGL but they didnt have anything other the tht pic and prices. 

So the thing I want to know woul they still have a nice Acoustic sound to them even though they have the Pickup in it?

Also, noticed the Knob placement?

Ibanez :: Acoustic Guitars :: MONTAGE


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2009)

From the vids I've seen they sound tasty.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

Sweet so I might like them then.  where are those videos anyways?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.ibanez.com/videos/montage.swf

at the ibanez website they have larry mitchell jamming on one.


----------



## DslDwg (Jan 15, 2009)

I've actually been looking at them and played on one just earlier this week. As a pure acoustic I would say . I didn't have the time to plug it in I will go back another time. It did feel very interesting to play - the neck felt much more like an electric guitar than your typical acoustic. Guess it would just depend what your needs are?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

cool thanks guys  It does sound pretty good. and the features are cool too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2009)

I think its one of those guitars thats really for taking about to rehersals and stuff without a pedal board etc. If you just want a good acoustic then i probably isn't it lol

Lag acoustics = amazing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

It sounded ok imo.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah, I' still wanting a 12 string Acoustic. of if I could find on a 7 string


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> yeah, I' still wanting a 12 string Acoustic. of if I could find on a 7 string


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


>



that does look nice


----------

